
Year 2038 problem - turingspiritfly
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Year_2038_problem
======
perl4ever
From the linked Deep Impact space probe page:

The spacecraft was lost and: "the most probable reason of software malfunction
was a Y2K-like problem. August 11, 2013, 00:38:49, was 2^32 of one-tenth
seconds from January 1, 2000, leading to speculation that a system on the
craft tracked time in one-tenth second increments since January 1, 2000, and
stored it in a signed 32-bit integer, which then overflowed at this time,
similar to the Year 2038 problem"

------
FullyFunctional
Museums and old-computer enthusiasts will feel the pain of this; most modern
systems have long moved on to 64-bit.

~~~
supergirl
a lot of software uses 32 bit integers to store dates so it doesn’t matter on
what cpu it runs

------
pasbesoin
I remember Y2K (there was a weekend lost), and that 38 seemed a fair length of
time away.

We're almost halfway there, now.

"Objects in mirror are closer than they appear."

(Context/origin of the phrase:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Objects_in_mirror_are_closer_t...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Objects_in_mirror_are_closer_than_they_appear)
)

